# translated from Thai?



## JillGat (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't know if you've seen this site about fancy bettas and betta fish care, but it's amazing. He must have just used a translation engine to put it in English. http://bettafish.tk/

"The facile vexation health care for betta fish is relatively humdrum. They responsiblity abide leadership paltry resourceful containers that they are enticed money."


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

:hmm:Lol kind of hard to figure out what they're talking about.


----------

